# Rockwell/ Delta Model 11-100 Drill Press



## Chet Punisher (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a line on one. The guy is asking $140.. Is that good or should I offer lower. 

Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Two problems with that model, only 11" which means 5 1/2" throat and it only has two pulleys which means it runs quite fast, fine for most woodworking, not great for metal working or large boring. I had one and added a jack shaft to slow it down.
Don't know about prices in your area, $150 would get a fairly decent larger used model with three pulleys around here.
They are decent machines if you can work with their limitations so I would low ball the seller.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Apr 29, 2014)

So I had some communication with the seller. He said he notice there is a nut missing off a pinch bolt. I can't find a schematic on the DP. Does anyone know if this will effect the working of the press? If it is just a nut could I possible find a common nut to fix it?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a link to the Manual for the 11-100. Page 6 has the schematic and page 7 the parts list. Not sure which part he is referring to specifically but most nuts appear standard SAE threads. Check the link I sent to narrow it down.

You can use the missing nut as a bargaining chip. Something like _"You know after replacing the nut something else could pop up that I need to replace or fix. How about a hundred and we call it even?"_ Worst he'll do is counter-offer.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for that! I have first dibs on it. Just waitng to hear back to set up a time to go over there. Thanks.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Price*

Hi!
What was your agreed upon final cost? Just curious in Brooklyn!
Thanx,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Chet Punisher (Apr 29, 2014)

We didn't agree... He had a couple other people intersted and didn't want to move on the original price.


----------

